# Isabella ate brownies



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Brownie mix itself doesn’t have a very high chocolate content. Did you add chocolate chips.

They weren't special brownies?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd be more worried about the fat and sugar making her sick (pancreatitis?). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not that knowledgeable but do know that chocolate in certain quantities can be toxic for dogs. If it were me, I'd call the emergency vet, describe exactly what and how much the dog ate and see what they say. The other thing to do is call the veterinary poison hotline. You should be able to get the phone number through Google.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide will make a dog throw up. You would have to look up the dosage, I have seen it posted on a thread on here at one point. I wouldn't worry too much about the brownie mix, as there is not a lot of real chocolate in the mix. Homemade brownie mix would concern me more. How much does your dog weigh? My old golden once all the little foil eggs from an Easter egg hunt while we were at church. I didn't know about it until I found foil wraps in her poop the next day. The better the quality chocolate, the more you have to worry, and dark chocolate is more dangerous than milk chocolate.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Our Counter Surfer Toro did the exact same thing a few years ago during a snow storm. I did call poison center and emergency vet. They were not too concerned about it. They said milk chocolate in a brownie mix was not that bad. They just told me to watch him. He did not even get sick. 

Yesterday, he knocked a nut roll off of the counter that I was making for Christmas. I guess he was trying to help me with my diet..


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Our first golden (Amber) ate lots and lots of chocolate wedding cake when she was four months old. Didn't seem to notice.

She just cleaned every plate that was on the floor at our house and there were bunches.

I wouldn't worry. It seem little dogs are more sensitive to chocolate poisoning then goldens.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

We were talking about dogs and chocolate today. Years ago, my two sons, about 6 and 8, came and told me that the dog looked healthy. Uh, ok. They then told me that the dog had gotten one of their chocolate chip cookies the day before and they'd been waiting a day for the dog to die or not! They were clearly worried, but weird way to work in out.

I once did the calculation on chocolate. It would take about 2 pounds of chocolate to make my dog sick. (Don't hold me to that. I have no idea where I got the data.)


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I would not worry about it .


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

It's good to be careful, but I wouldn't worry too much. Not a golden (a weimaraner of pretty similar size), my childhood dog, ate an entire fudge frosted chocolate layer cake and a pound of butter one holiday. She had a pretty loose stool for several days, but I think it was more the butter than the chocolate.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Come to think of it, many years ago our border collie ate the better part of a box of See's Candy, and was fine. Did not even get sick.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Growing up my lab ate a whole chocolate pound cake, and my most recent dog ate two bags of individually wrapped Reese's peanut butter cups, wrapping and all. I wouldn't worry too much but if you're concerned I'd give poison control a call, or call your nearest pet emergency center. When I was at the pet emergency center with my dog many many times, I often saw them pulling out a handy little conversion chart when talking to someone over the phone about their dog eating chocolate. I guess there's a way to figure out the body weight of the dog and the amount/kind ingested. In any case, I'm sure it'll be fine but always better to be safe than sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Two years ago our golden, Andy, ate my chocolate birthday cake. Wax candles on toothpicks too. Some bread spread with Vaseline and he didn't have a problem. The chocolate didn't make him sick. He was still licking his chops the next day.

I wouldn't worry. She'll lay around all day today going "Oh, ya!" and smiling to herself.

Merry Christmas


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

Isabella is well. She did not get sick from eating the brownies. Thank you everyone for sharing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We've been there and done that with our newly rescued Barkley at around age 7. Hubby, a well known chocoholic, left a pan of brownies out with about 3/4 left (9x13 pan) and Barkley helped himself to all but one tiny bite. I got home and noticed the pan with the tiny morsel left, called the hubby and asked why he left one bite and why he didn't put the pan in the sink or dishwasher. His response? What pan??:doh::doh: I called the vet and got one of the nurses who laughed because her lab had done the same thing the day before. She told me he might experience the runs and some doggie gas but said I shouldn't worry because the chocolate content in brownie mix wasn't that bad for a dog Barkley's size. He was fine, hubby was sad his beloved chocolate brownies were scarfed by Barkley (and not him) and I was relieved!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie ate about a third of a pan of brownies with chocolate chips and walnuts. He had a couple loose stools and that was all. About a week ago he ate a raw boneless pork chop in the time my husband stepped just out of the kitchen to start the grill. He was fine from that. 
I'm lucky he has a strong stomach. He has never gotten sick except for a little car sickness when he was really young.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Two years ago our golden, Andy, ate my chocolate birthday cake. Wax candles on toothpicks too. Some bread spread with Vaseline and he didn't have a problem. The chocolate didn't make him sick. He was still licking his chops the next day.
> 
> I wouldn't worry. She'll lay around all day today going "Oh, ya!" and smiling to herself.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Bread with Vaseline???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I called the emergency vet regarding my dogs eating chocolate, because they are such a big size, they need to eat quite a lot. One whole chocolate cake is not enough to make them sick - well, maybe diarrhea. The real danger is the baking chocolate and the dark chocolate.


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad to hear all is well... brings back memories. when I was young we had an English Springer named Daisy. She ate 6 chocolate doughnuts from the grocery store bakery. Thoroughly enjoyed them and never got sick.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Many years ago, my family had an Irish setter. My brother would give Shelly several (quite a few) Hershey's kisses in an evening. 

While I would not recommend giving a dog that much chocolate and I definitely avoid giving my dogs chocolate, Shelly did live to be thirteen years old. Which I understand is pretty good for an Irish Setter.


----------

